# Maturity Height



## skip123 (Mar 30, 2016)

At what age do the nigerian/pygmy goats reach full height? I have two 4 month old kids and they are almost as tall as their mother.

Thank you.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Girls can be bred at 1 1/2 years, and if I remember right a goat is not fully mature until closer to 3 years old. Those sound like some big 4 month olds!


----------



## skip123 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sorry adding wrong on my fingers, 5 months now. Dad is a registered nigerian, Mom I own now she appears to be a cross between nigerian pgymy. I purchased an unregistered bluckling that is a month younger than my kids and he is a lot smaller weight wise but not so much height.

They are still an inch or two shorter than mom, but I do a double take because they are getting so close to her height. I can't see them to keep growing in height until three years of age?


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I think whatever height they are at a year old will be about as tall as they get, although they might grow just a little more until 3 years old.

I was just down at the barn and noticed one of my May kids is almost as tall as his mom. His mom is my smallest goat, and her kid seems to be taking after his dad who is a taller goat. You might have something similar going on with your kids.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pretty much the older they get the slower they grow. I can only tell you with my boers but birth to about 4 months they grow like crazy! After that to about a year they still grow just not as fast and after a year you can hardly notice.....although they still do grow


----------



## skip123 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you Jessica and Lauren.

Goats are new to me. I am learning and enjoying them very much.


----------

